# كيف انتصر على الخطيه المحبو بة



## حبيبة العدرا (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*كيف انتصر على الخطيه المحبو بة؟؟؟؟


(1) .بالهروب (( اهرب لحياتك ))  اهرب من الخطية وكل مثيراتها ولا تقل انى بطل فقد 

((جرحت كثيرين وكل قتلاها اقوياء))..اهرب من النظرة غير البسيطة ..اهرب من الشك المفسد..

اهرب من الوسط المعثر .احفظ حواسك وطهارة جسدك كمافعل يوسف الصديق عندما هرب من امرأة

فوطيفار ((  كيف أصنع هذا  الشر العظيم واخطئ أمام الله ))

(2) اشبع بالمسيح فالنفس الشبعانه تدوس  عسل الخطيهة المسموم ,من خلال الصلاه والأنجيل والتناول والكنيسة ...

(3) يمكن لك ايمان بأن مسيحك والهك يسوع هو اقوى من الخطية وهو قادر  أن يقيمنى من موت الخطية  وقادر أن يخلق فى قلبا وكيانا جديدا فهو الذى غير الزانى الى قديس وهو الذى صيراللص بارا
(4)  بالتوبه الحاسمه والجهاد المتواصل ...

المطلوب هو كره الخطية من كل القلب والرجاء فى الله وعدم  اليأس مهما كانت خطاياك فالله حنون وأب وانت ابنه وستظل ابنهالى الابد ...

جاهد ممسكا بكل أسلحة الجهاد والرب سوف يعين  وبنصرك .

((  يعظم أنتصارنا بالذى أحبنا))*
​


----------



## DODY2010 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بالصوم والصلاه اكتر نتيجه واسرعها


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا
فى منتهى الروعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

_*موضوع جميل يا منال

شكرا ليكى
*_​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (21 أكتوبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> بالصوم والصلاه اكتر نتيجه واسرعها




مرسي على مرورك 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (21 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> فى منتهى الروعه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​



اخى الغالى مرسي على مرورك الجميل وتشجيعك

يسوع يباركك


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (21 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك




اخى الغالى كليمو مرسي على مرورك الجميل وتشجيعك

يسوع يباركك


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (21 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*موضوع جميل يا منال
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> *_​




مرسي على مرورك الرقيق

يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مرسي كتير على الصوره الجميييله

يسوع يباركك ​


----------

